

Comcast Wi-Fi serving self-promotional ads via JavaScript injection - gluejar
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2014/09/why-comcasts-javascript-ad-injections-threaten-security-net-neutrality/

======
timdierks
Another good reason for sites who don't think of themselves as needing
security to go HTTPS-only. MITMs who you wouldn't normally think of as
attackers (e.g. Comcast) will screw up your site for your users.

